# 2006 New Beetle will not start



## Gunter1 (Aug 28, 2019)

When turning the ignition on it will start for a second or two and then directly turn off and die. We thought it was the fuel pump relay, we have changed it and it did not work. Fuel related?Please help.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

It sounds like you might have a classic case; of the immobilizer, kicking on and killing the ignition, after a couple of seconds. Typically, when the immobilizer is activated; there should be a light in the speedo cluster, that blinks, most look like the outline of a new beetle body and a icon of a key. If you have had charging issues or the battery went dead; you might try a hard reset and see if that helps (remove battery cables; touch them together, reinstall). When there is a charging issue, battery goes does or is disconnected; for a extended period of time, the immobilizer, can get confused and cause a no start condition. If that doesn't help, you might try scanning the car for any trouble codes with a vw specific scan tool, like VCDS by Ross Tech and see if there are any codes. Typically, if you are having a immobilizer issue; you will get this code: 

17978/P1570/005488 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17978/P1570/005488

The code, doesn't specifically; tell you what the problem is but DOES, confirm, the immobilizer is kicking on. 

For more background info; on the immobilizer system, how to troubleshoot things and how it works, look here: 

https://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/...ng-for-vw-and-audi-with-key-replacement-tips/

For in depth troubleshooting; it helps to have VCDS and check, if the ecu, "sees" you keys and then there is key programming, which on the later model new beetle's, probably has to be done at your vw dealership or a local auto locksmith, maybe able to help. 

Let us know, what you figure out and we can go from there, thanks!  :wave:


----------



## Gunter1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you for replying. This is the second time this has happened in the past week. The first time my dad suggested the same thing about disconnecting the battery and it worked, the car started right up. A day later it did the same thing and I tried disconnecting the battery again but it did not work the second time. I will pay attention to the speedo cluster when I try it again and try to get a vw specific scan tool. I have a generic one that I picked up from the parts store but it's not specifically for VW's.


----------



## Gunter1 (Aug 28, 2019)

I decided to try it again tonight and it started right up. It ran for a few minutes then sputtered and died and a code 0627 popped up. Something about the fuel pump.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe this? 


001575 - Fuel Pump Relay Control Circuit 

P0627 - 000 - Open Circuit 

https://www.obd-codes.com/p0627

Fuel pump relay failures are pretty common; you might try replacing it and see if that helps. Do NOT buy a cheap chinese aftermarket relay; stick with genuine vw or oem Stribel fuel pump relays only. 

More info and background info here:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9315617-short-to-ground&


----------



## Bmjudd (Sep 30, 2019)

Similar issue. 2003 Beetle. New fuel pump and filter (previous owner before sale last month) I've replaced the relay. If I hurt the top of the fuel pump it will start and run. Bad new fuel pump?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

What brand relay and fuel pump did you use? Poor quality non oem aftermarket parts will cause problems. We recommend Stribel/genuine vw relays and oem high quality Bosch or VDO fuel pumps. Did you do a fuel pressure test? When you say "hurt"; do you mean hit, impact or bump it?


----------



## Bmjudd (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. It's a vw 409. The car started perfectly this afternoon. Hope I get home.


----------



## Bmjudd (Sep 30, 2019)

Sorry for the missed typo. If I hit the top of the pump it will start.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Again, what brand is the fuel pump and relay?


----------



## Bmjudd (Sep 30, 2019)

Without pulling the pump I do not know. It was installed by the previous owner a couple of months ago. 

She gave me the new relay she purchased. All I know is that it is printed VW/Audi 409. I do not have the packing materials as I through them out when I installed the relay. 

Because the pump comes to life with a good rapping on it, I am of the assumption that it will be needing replaced. Seems there are so many sensors and switches that kill the pump function, thought I'd check here before moving forward.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

It does sound, like the pump; is the culprit. You typically, can identify; the brand by looking at the top plastic part of the pump, the hoses go into. The stock pumps, will have three logos on them (VDO, then VW/AUDI logos) and Bosch, then aftermarket cheap ones, can have no logo but typically a sticker with the brand or the part #, then you can look up the brands part # online, to possibility identify it. 

*POST: up a photo; if you need help id'ing the pump. 
*
Regardless, if the pump is bad; it isn't kicking on, it could be the fuel pump relay or the pump itself. You could do a fuel pressure test; check for voltage at the pump, when you turn the key on, try to start the car etc. 

Again, stick with oem parts; Stribel/VW on the relay and VDO or Bosch on the pump. 

NOTE: we have helped many with troubleshooting fuel pumps/relays; the cheaper parts, cause problems every time. 

PS: which engine and trans; is in your 2003 New Beetle? Thanks.


----------



## Bmjudd (Sep 30, 2019)

Pump most certainly aftermarket. A non legible black and white sticker and nothing molded into the surface. I'll watch it and likely replace with oem. 

The engine is a 2.o turbo. At least the plastic cover has 20 on it so I'm assuming here. Runs like a banshee.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any part number or other markings; on the sticker? I would assume, you have a poor quality inexpensive aftermarket fuel pump installed and it is defective. 

As for the engine installed; they had a normally aspirated 2.0L, a 1.8 Turbo gas and 1.9L tdi (turbo diesel) engines available, for a 2003 new beetle. It sounds like you have the 2.0L 8 valve normally aspirated engine, this was the base model engine, not high on power but a good, reliable, power plant.


----------



## Bmjudd (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for the info on the engine. It's most definitely a turbo. All badged and graphics. Has the auto spoiler. Very distinct moment when it costs things. I suspect the engine cover is replaced or something. 

I'll start sourcing a pump before it gets too cold. Fun car. High learning curve.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The best bang for the buck; is the Bosch branded fuel pump, the design has a integrated fuel level sending unit and includes a tank seal in the box (both of these usually these must be bought separately; cost extra on the vdo pumps, fuel level sending unit must be installed, on the new pump). Also, go ahead, replace the fuel filter and fuel pressure regulator at the same time, for good measure, as they will need it and the for will be worn. 

Look up the correct part number and pump here: 

https://www.boschautoparts.com/en/

When you pull the fuel pump; take a flashlight and see if there is any trash in the bottom of the fuel tank. In my case, the tank seal; was crumbling, dried out from methanol and a bunch of small pieces of rubber bits were on the bottom everywhere. 

I got a siphon kit from harbor freight; got the gas out and wiped out all the small rubber debris. Be sure ti get some lint free cloths or paper shop towels to do this (otherwise the lint will end up in the pump screen/filter. This is nit a fun job but it can be done. Be sure to have good ventilation and follow safety precautions when dealing with gasoline. I got kinda sick from all the gas fumes but finally got it done.


----------

